# I need some comfort... I got some bad news :confused:



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Well it appears the damage suffered to the right side of my drivable Sentra may be enough to call it a total loss. Moron slams on his brakes, Avalanche runs on the curb and then the front of my car slams into the Avalanche's trailer hitch. Anyway, will post pics later. Well, I gotta call today that State Farm will have to take a look at the damage tomorrow and then figure out from there what the deal is. If so, I've already done a search for the nearest SE-L's for sale on the net. I would hate to see my baby go, but damn I just don't see 4000 worth of damage like they say. Anybody had any similar experiences. Honestly, at this point, misery loves company....


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Click the rip link in my signature. I know all about it. I think I may have more damage than you do as well. I think the total to fix was around 6k. All you can do now is wait for the adjuster to call you and let you know if it is a total. Remember you always have the option to buy the car back( as a salvaged title) and fix it and reregister it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

trailor hitches should be outlawed 

















and how i had to drive around till i got enough moneyt for a new bumper/headlight ...there was no bumper support behind there, so if i hit anything i was done for....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd prolly fix it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, if it still runs, I might take it off ur hands for a few hundred, I could use a 2nd car


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

pics of accident........





































Can you believe they want to total my car??? I should know by Monday afternoon since the insur adjuster said that it's borderline. I guess I'll have to wait in agony.....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

AWW HEEELLLLLLLLLLLL NO. I'd buy that back and fix it!


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Lord no don’t let them kill your car over that! I have seen a lot worse that’s easily fixed, but then again also a lot smaller that was a loss as well. Guess it all depends on what all its done under the panels and what all would have to be pulled out if they can or what would have to be cut and replaced from another sentra to fix it.

I had a friend in South Louisiana that had a body shop, he was always getting cars that was salvaged and cutting them into and fixing other cars with them and such so I think after seeing all that and knowing it can be fixed right (have to watch that part tho) I would fix it or take it to a place I trusted and get it fixed. Either way I wouldn’t give the car up over that even if I had to buy it back from the insurance company and then fix it up. Let me guess also (did they have the same insurance that you carry as well or another company?) 

I know in Oklahoma and Arizona you can demand them to fix the car or replace it with one of equal value if your not at fault. I would depending on what state and what insurance company you have there do some research on this matter and then if its the same as the rules and laws are here find as many sel's as you can that has as close mileage as yours and when they say were going to declare the car a total loose, present them with the ad's for the other sel's and tell them that’s the price you want for your car as its what it will take to replace your car. Most of the time the insurance company will then give in and fix your car as its a little cheaper (KBB and Edmunds and NADA gives s**** amounts for all older sentra's) real world life knows that even with what they say its worth on those sights and on there paper try to replace a SEL with the 2,000 they most likely will try to give you. Just what my thoughts are in the matter but its what I would do. 

My mother won her deal when her 91 Thunderbird AE got totaled out and they tried to screw her on giving her next to nothing for a 91 in 95 with only 23k miles on it (might help that she is a lawyer and knows how to find info out as well tho). I just think it would be shame for such a clean looking sel to go to a bone yard for a minor looking front crunch.

Good luck let us know what’s going to happen


Donnie H.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh.. 


Yeah, you should probably buy it back.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Check out my signature below.. this one's actually an imposter :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Haha, yeah I corrected myself very shortly after I responded and looked at your sig.. 


Definitely fix that. It's good the hit wasn't elsewhere (i.e. frame)


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

Ha Ha Yeah i missed the non SEL badges on the fender cant belive that! well I belive that might be the only give away is the wrong fender badges there (Good job) how did you find all the sel items for it? I would like the sel items for mine but they are hard to track down it seem's



Donnie H.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Bach42T said:


> Can you believe they want to total my car??? I should know by Monday afternoon since the insur adjuster said that it's borderline. I guess I'll have to wait in agony.....



That's total b.s!!!!!! I had the same EXACT looking accident in my car about 2 years ago. There is no reason for them to total that out.. No way!


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I've decided that due to the condition of my Sentra before the wreck, once fixed it will be in tip-top shape. I will not be able to find one like it, I'm sure of it.. even with 77k miles. I am going to see what I can work out with the insur company tomorrow. Even if I have to pay a higher deductible than my 250, I should be able to negotiate for them to fix it. I'm so heartbroken over this, especially with the condition of this vehicle and how much I babied her.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

*What a simple phone call can do......*

It started off bad, they were going to total out my car. I managed to get a hold of my claim rep at State Farm and he told me they were basing the value of the car off OK and not WA state, because my previous address was in OK. That means that it is worth around 1K less down there. On top of that, they had received a misprint from the bodyshop. The figure they received for repairs was $4805 and not the right estimate of 4085. He tells me that I can start shopping for other cars basically... and there's little to no chance that I can get them to fix my car.

WELL, they call back a few minutes later and said that he talked to his supervisor and there was the error of the estimate they got being 800 dollars higher then what it really was. He said, "guess what man... they're gonna fix your car." At that point, I was so ecstatic. I can't wait to see her when they give her some TLC. In the meantime, I'm looking for the gray bar for the rear to finish her SEimposterization process! :thumbup:


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

$1,000.00???? Who the he** are they kidding! On the blue book adjustments for my 99 Gxe it shows a loss of 38.00 for the market area. Another way they try to dic* and screw us around anyway they can. 

Anyways I am very glad that it did work out with them fixing your car and hoping that they do a good job. I would guess your like me and would be right there to say umm no this isn’t done right or don’t look right! 

But 1,000.00 that kill’s me I moved back to Oklahoma from Arizona and lost 38.00 across the board for trade in book value and resale and another 18.00 for the car being silver! Anyways glad that you’re getting it fixed! 

Any luck on the SEL bar yet? I would like one for my car as well someday after I get done with the little work I am doing on the maxima. 


Let us know how it turns out!

Donnie H.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

awesome! :thumbup:


----------

